# Coprophagia



## 80489 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi all - I am struggling with my 1yr old Chi eating ALL the feces. She has even taught her younger brother to indulge. Unfortunately, this nasty habit is making her ill several times a month to include nausea, trembling, and most recently vomiting and mild diarrhea. My vet has recommended For-Bid but the reviews frighten me, not to mention is it's apparently wheat gluten and MSG of all things and success rates appear to be less than 50%. Have any of you fought and successfully won this battle? Any input is much appreciated.

Desperate in Florida


----------



## tamm (Feb 26, 2013)

SouthernCoastalChihuahuas said:


> Hi all - I am struggling with my 1yr old Chi eating ALL the feces. She has even taught her younger brother to indulge. Unfortunately, this nasty habit is making her ill several times a month to include nausea, trembling, and most recently vomiting and mild diarrhea. My vet has recommended For-Bid but the reviews frighten me, not to mention is it's apparently wheat gluten and MSG of all things and success rates appear to be less than 50%. Have any of you fought and successfully won this battle? Any input is much appreciated.
> 
> Desperate in Florida


Hi. I just seen your post, but mine does that after my cats use the litter box and taught my other one to do the same. It doesn't effect mine though. I just make sure everytime they go I pick it up right away. I googled that once and read you can feed them something and when they go poo it has a smell that they won't like. I don't remember what it was though, sorry. I would google it though, it can be very helpful. Good luck.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Billy does this daily. I have tried everything!! Nothing works. I just make sure to get his teeth cleaned regularly. He just was diagnosed with congestive heart failure, possibly from his bad teeth from eating poop. It’s hard to tell. One thing that worked for a good long time is putting pineapple juice on his food. Pineapple juice makes the poop taste bad. 🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️ and stops a lot of poop eaters from indulging. Just pour a little over their kibble. It’s harmless and gives them some nice vitamin c.


----------



## robertcladner55 (Nov 26, 2020)

Is there a cure for coprophagia?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

You can try putting pineapple juice on their food. It’s sweet, so the dog will eat it, but it make their poop taste bad. All the dogs in the house need it on their food. After a week, you can try not giving it and see if it’s stopped. If not, try it for a month. Eventually, your dog will stop this behavior.


----------

